# Anyone using Panasonic 12-60 f3.5/5.6



## jaomul (Aug 1, 2017)

Just wanted to know opinions on this lens. I had an Olympus system with the olly 12-50 that is widely panned as poor, but I loved it.

If the Panasonic is as good it's 10mm longer it might suit me well (I've no m43 gear anymore other than a gx1 that I am awaiting delivery with 14-42 lens)


----------



## Pedro_lopez (Aug 2, 2017)

Took this today with my Lumix g85 and the 12-60 3.5-5.6 at 60 ( 120mm FF equivalent) at 5.6. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Pedro_lopez (Aug 2, 2017)

I was just trying to see if I could get some Bokeh out of it.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

